# Feeding time at the zoo



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

At almost four weeks old it every mouse for them selfs at dinner time lol

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0922.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0920.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0919.jpg


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats sweet, they are a nice colour


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> thats sweet, they are a nice colour


Thanks im really happy with how this litter is turing out


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are cute...but what are they? Sooty reds? Sable?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

candycorn said:


> They are cute...but what are they? Sooty reds? Sable?


i but

Well im hoping some one will answer that for me, some looked agouti but are changing and some look like sable

the pairing was satin fawn x chocolate :?:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sable then. Sable carries the tan gene and since neither parent was a tan...you have sooty poor reds and agouti. They are very striking though!


----------

